
#ff99cc is not the same - anonu
https://www.google.com/search?q=%23ff99cc&espv=2&tbm=isch&tbo=u
======
lewisflude
If you click on the images that appear to be the wrong colour, it looks like
they're not actually even pretending to be #FF99CC. They just come up in the
search accidentally. I see #FF99DD and #FF99FF in there too.

------
jnevill
Woah.. like there are even easter eggs in there. That's not what I expect when
I use that color code. Also, are you high?

------
tckr
What's your point?

